# My real Craigslist ad



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I put something like this in Craigslist once a week. Mostly for the backlink.
And its free, you never know.


We will beat any bid by 50% ----------True or False? That's false. Cheap doesn't happen if you want great work. Don't care if the work is good or not? Then call the low price guys, its your home and your money. Are you fussy, do you like nice things? Then lets talk. St Paul, Minneapolis home improvement,kitchen cabinets, kitchen design, general contractor for interior carpentry and remodeling. 
Cabinet sales. 
Silvertree Construction CALL 612-788-5584 
Winter Cabinet Sales for the do it yourself types.


----------



## inthegutter (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

inthegutter said:


>


That ain't right. There's absolutely nothing wrong with posting an ad on Craigslist. Heck, IBM shows ads on the same networks that do Quizno's ads!


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Maybe he didn't read the ad first?


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Have you ever received a response from that ad or even better, made a sale? Very curious.


----------



## SCCTrim (Dec 25, 2008)

I post ad's on craigslist...and yes, I receive calls.




Well...1 call


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Not yet, I just started doing this before Thanksgiving and only started reposting after Christmas.
Good for backlinking, and I did get 30 visits according to Google analytics.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

That is worded perfectly for the craigslist crowd, up sale them before they call. I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Greg Di said:


> Have you ever received a response from that ad or even better, made a sale?


Greg,with your madd skillz at this stuff, I can see you simply slaying the average Craigslist "contractor" with an ad of your own.

What in the world do you have to lose by giving it a shot?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Seems like enough guys here read those ads.
I found a good guy for small trash hauling there.
Just went there that one time though.


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

Not gunna lie, I did a whole frame, side, and roof for a contractor off craigslist. Made bank too. Might as well try if you are just sitting there. I just told him my price plus 15% pta tax and that i took 40% down. Came out without a hitch. The guy obviously hadnt been a contractor for long though. But he had the money, and thats what i was looking for


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

I advertise on craigslist but not so much for the people that go on there to look for a painter, I place ads there because google finds them and puts them up in the top ten searches and thats one way my links will be on the top ten about 4 to 5 times, a customer just browsing google pops in to the ad and goes to my website from there.

I try and look at all angles, I think your add is directed to possibly just the people who are looking on craigslist now with that as a possibility you could word it a little bit more warming perhaps.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

silvertree said:


> I put something like this in Craigslist once a week. Mostly for the backlink.
> And its free, you never know.


I, too, post weekly on CL. My question is how much junk mail and telemarketing calls do you get because of the ad?
I have gotten a few small tile jobs out of my ads but I receive so much junk that it's starting to get aggravating. I typically get SPAM about "marketing tools" and I'm getting phone calls for insurance.
This week, I started to not put my direct contact info in the ads so they have to use the CL reply system to get to me. I was a bit hesitant because I'm afraid the new ads won't look professional without the contact info. However, the ads are free and I can always change them back.
Besides, isn't "professional" and "craigslist" an oxymoron?


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

angus242 said:


> I, too, post weekly on CL. My question is how much junk mail and telemarketing calls do you get because of the ad?
> I have gotten a few small tile jobs out of my ads but I receive so much junk that it's starting to get aggravating. I typically get SPAM about "marketing tools" and I'm getting phone calls for insurance.
> This week, I started to not put my direct contact info in the ads so they have to use the CL reply system to get to me. I was a bit hesitant because I'm afraid the new ads won't look professional without the contact info. However, the ads are free and I can always change them back.
> Besides, isn't "professional" and "craigslist" an oxymoron?


I would never want to post my direct contact info on craigslist.

Can you post a link to your site saying contact info located on my website: ---?

I'm pretty sure you can use some HTML in the ads on CL, so I may just get around to doing a pretty decent looking ad on there in the next few weeks. and reposting every week.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Winchester said:


> I would never want to post my direct contact info on craigslist.
> 
> Can you post a link to your site saying contact info located on my website: ---


That's what I just started doing :thumbsup:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I posted on there just to get a feel for the market and a seperate ads for some material that needs to go. Not a single reply.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

Here is a link to one of my ads on there. With a huge coupon that links to the main site. And being an seo god I put a crap ton of words in the ad.


http://louisville.craigslist.org/sks/987130135.html


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

I saw an ad on there last week. The guy was having a problem with his hydronic heating system. Something was happening where one of the radiators wasn't getting as warm as some of the other in the house and wanted to know if there was either air in the pipe or if the thermostat needed to be replaced. He was offering $20 p/ hour to whoever could fix it and a $50 bonus to whoever could fix it the right way. :rollseyes:


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, I inform people all the time, if you see it on CL, it's a crappy company. Can't even afford advertisements? :whistling

Hope I ain't taking away your work...:laughing:


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

Cdat said:


> Well, I inform people all the time, if you see it on CL, it's a crappy company. Can't even afford advertisements? :whistling
> 
> Hope I ain't taking away your work...:laughing:


 That's funny!!

I advertise on CL in 3 cities 4 times a week. Here is one of my links.

http://columbia.craigslist.org/sks/994084164.html

The key to CL advertising is to show yourself as a professional and people will respect you as one. 

Last years tracked sales from CL advertising is $73,860.05 for my company.

To sit back and complain because some people expect cheap work be cause it is on CL is backwards. You post on CL and show HO's exactly what you do and stand behind that. 

Laugh it up BIG BOYS, I found a nook and a crack you all seemed to have missed.


----------

